# New to forum, tried the 180



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello, I found this forum while searching for help a few weeks ago when my wife of 12 years (16 total) shocked me by saying she was done with our marriage.

**We've been together since we were 19, we have two kids. I went from a musician to a tradesman and she went from a secretary to a sucessfull corporate executive. She wants a highrise lifestyle, I'm more comfortable in the country but I also like the city and would do it again.


I was completly devastated but I saw a you tube video by the divorce buster lady and read that 180 post on here (as well as many other posts) and I gave it a go.

We've started to communicate better and I see my faults a lot clearer than before and I think she sees her's too.

Things seem to be getting better and we had hotter sex than we've had in years a couple of days ago so I think it's working (even though I keep slipping up).

I have a bad habit of slacking off in everything I do and I'm afraid I'll slip back into my old ways soon, and I know my wife thinks so too. We're stuck in the middle of nowhere because we moved for her career so neither of us can really go anywhere for at least a year so that could be a good thing. I think this forum can help me stay on track (we don't want to do marriage counselling in this small town).

I've booked an appointment to talk with our doctor about my anxiety/depression/add or whatever the hell is wrong with me as I've never talked to anyone about it before or my obvious learning disability and I'm attempting to re-educate myself again. I have a lot of potential and would like to leave the trades and get a new career that fits with her new corporate life better.

blah,blah,blah.....


----------

